# John Brown's Self Interpreting Bible



## caddy

Here's your chance:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1843-Self-Inter...ryZ29223QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Anyone seen a Reprint of this fine book?


----------



## caddy

^
Any one have this by any chance?


----------



## Kevin

I know of two people with it, and it is very cool!

His notes are quite good. Do you have his systematic theology? BTW BOT has a nice biography of him.


----------



## caddy

Yes, I have seen that S.T. by Brown. After reading Beeke's _Puritan Reformed Spirituality, _Brown is one of the authors I most want to read right now. Just trying to determine where I want to start. 



Kevin said:


> I know of two people with it, and it is very cool!
> 
> His notes are quite good. Do you have his systematic theology? BTW BOT has a nice biography of him.


----------



## caddy

Do you know where this might be sold? Any updated modern printings? I have found nothing on this other than in the antique copies. 



Kevin said:


> I know of two people with it, and it is very cool!
> 
> His notes are quite good. Do you have his systematic theology? BTW BOT has a nice biography of him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I don't know of any modern reprints. Amazon has a 1778 edition for sale for $225.00. You can preview the introduction online here. I have Brown's Systematic Theology (I have it in hardcopy and in electronic form at the EPP); his exposition of the Shorter Catechism; his Short Catechism for Young People (in electronic form at the EPP); and his _Notes on the Psalms of David in Metre_. Everything he wrote is to be treasured and I hope one day his Self-Interpreting Bible will be made available again to all.


----------



## caddy

Thanks Andrew

My next Purchase is going to be his Systematic Theology volume...



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I don't know of any modern reprints. Amazon has a 1778 edition for sale for $225.00. You can preview the introduction online here. I have Brown's Systematic Theology (I have it in hardcopy and in electronic form at the EPP); his exposition of the Shorter Catechism; his Short Catechism for Young People (in electronic form at the EPP); and his _Notes on the Psalms of David in Metre_. Everything he wrote is to be treasured and I hope one day his Self-Interpreting Bible will be made available again to all.


----------



## etexas

What is meant by Self Interpreting?


----------



## caddy

Brego

This might help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Brown_(theologian)

The Self Interpreting Bible
This was Brown’s most significant work, and it remained in print (edited by others), until well into the twentieth century. The objective of providing a commentary for ordinary people was very successful. The idea that the Bible was “self-interpreting” involved copious marginal references, especially comparing one scriptural statement with another. Brown also provided a substantial introduction to the Bible, and added an explication and “reflections” for each chapter.



Brego said:


> What is meant by Self Interpreting?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Still Water Revival Books has a reprint of the Self-Interpreting Bible as well as other works by John Brown:



> BROWN, JOHN (of Haddington)
> 
> The Self-Interpreting Bible: With Commentaries, References, Harmony of the Gospels and Many Other Helps Needed to Understand and Teach the Text (4 volumes, 1914 edition)
> 
> Brown's renown rests chiefly on The Self-Interpreting Bible
> 
> ... and to a lesser extent on A Dictionary of the Holy Bible ($29.95 P; $39.00 HP). 'Brown's Bible' was repeatedly reprinted (in America as well as Britain, as were all his more popular works), with improvements by later editors, even into the twentieth century (and now into the 21st century!--RB). Its numerous aids... included a system of marginal cross-references novel in its extensiveness. This 'library in one volume' became as common as Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress ($14.98 P; $29.00 HP; $47.96 H) and Thomas Boston's Fourfold State ($9.99 P; $18.00 HP; $39.00 H). It incorporated material from the Dictionary, which unlike modern counterparts, explained basic English vocabulary and grammar (making it useful for homeschooling--RB), and often went beyond making the Bible intelligible (to interpreting it, for example the entry on--RB)... 'Antichrist' surveys papal history... (the complete work--RB) is exemplary in its directness and accuracy (DSCHT, p. 99).
> 
> In Mackenzie's book, John Brown of Haddington, a whole chapter is devoted to just the Self-Interpreting Bible. Here is a glimpse at what Mackenzie has to say,
> 
> No work carried the reputation of the author so far afield as his Self-Interpreting Bible... Its success from the first was extraordinary... It will be evident that an extraordinary amount of valuable material was thus placed at the command of the ordinary reader. It was the information that a student of the Scriptures hungered for, who had not access to the learned works dealing with such subjects... Brown states that his avowed aim in his publication is not to depreciate the valuable commentaries of these writers (referring to some of the most famous Reformed commentators of the past--RB), but 'to exhibit their principal substance with all possible advantage... and in referring particularly to the New Testament, he adds that 'there the explication is peculiarly extensive, and attempts to exhibit the substance of many learned and expensive commentaries.' ...The last edition of Brown's Bible is undoubtedly the best (which is the same as the edition we have used--RB) (pp. 177, 178, 185, 186).
> 
> The issue of this Bible Commentary brought Brown into correspondence with many notable persons, among them the saintly Charles Simeon of Cambridge... It was Simeon's habit... to rise every morning at 4AM... after lighting a fire, he devoted the first four hours of the day to private prayer and the devotional study of the Scriptures. The favorite companion of these devotional hours was Brown's Self-Interpreting Bible... Simeon prized the Self-Interpreting Bible above all others, and made acknowledgment of the spiritual enlightenment and quickening which he received from its daily perusal... (writing) "Your Self-Interpreting Bible seems to stand in lieu of all other commentaries; and I am daily receiving so much edification and instruction from it, that I would wish it in the hands of all serious ministers" (pp. 187-188).
> 
> Brown's Bible was treasured in the homes of the people with all the reverence and care enjoyed by Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress and Boston's Fourfold State. It supplied what was lacking in these great soul classics, providing a clear path to the fount from which they derived their vitality and strength. The three were considered the necessary literary and religious equipment of the household. They furnished pabulum for serious reading; and they produced strong men (p. 190).
> 
> Over 2200 (8.5" X 11") pages in the complete set -- this Bible contains more features and additions (from sections on prophecy fulfillment and hermeneutics to a chronological index to Scripture history, Jewish festivals and the significations of obsolete words [and much more!]-- with 448 photographs showing places of Bible events) than we have space to note here!
> 
> ADDITIONAL DISCOUNTED SALE PRICE UP TO & INCLUDING July 16, 2007
> 
> (Rare bound photocopy, 4 volumes) $99.80 (US funds) [$300 off!]
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, 4 volumes) $149.00 (US funds) [$447 off!]
> 
> LESS ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT ON INDIVIDUAL VOLUMES
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 1, Genesis to Joshua [& Helps]) $34.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 2, Judges to Song of Solomon) $34.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 3, Isaiah to Malachi) $34.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 4, New Testament [& Helps]) $44.95
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 1, Genesis to Joshua [& Helps]) $59.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 2, Judges to Song of Solomon) $59.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 3, Isaiah to Malachi) $59.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 4, New Testament [& Helps]) $69.00
> 
> AFTER July 16, 2007, OUR REGULAR DISCOUNTED PRICE BELOW APPLIES
> 
> (Bound photocopy, 4 volumes) $399.80 (US funds)
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, 4 volumes) $596.00 (US funds)
> 
> ALSO AVAILABLE AS INDIVIDUAL VOLUMES
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 1, Genesis to Joshua [& Helps]) $99.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 2, Judges to Song of Solomon) $99.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 3, Isaiah to Malachi) $99.95
> 
> (Bound photocopy, vol. 4, New Testament [& Helps]) $99.95
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 1, Genesis to Joshua [& Helps]) $149.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 2, Judges to Song of Solomon) $149.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 3, Isaiah to Malachi) $149.00
> 
> (Hardcover photocopy, vol. 4, New Testament [& Helps]) $149.00
> 
> 
> This book is also available on Reformation Bookshelf CD volume 3 (CD SUPER SALE) at: http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/reformation-bookshelf-CDs.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There is another one available on Ebay (auction ending August 31, 2007; seller is in the UK). Current bid is approx. US$ 19.79.


----------



## D. Paul

I was hoping someone would mention SWRB. I purchased their Reformation and Puritan Bookshelves about three years ago. There really is nothing quite liek Browns SIB. I did not know he had a Syst Theol, though.


----------



## caddy

I have his Systematic Theology. I have only gotten through the introduction so far. I would love his SIB. Not really interested in an older copy, but it looks to be at a good price at present on Ebay.


----------



## caddy

This is pretty cool:
http://www.electricscotland.com/bible/brown/article.htm


----------

